

Show HN: 140verses - cggaurav
http://www.140verses.com

======
binarymax
Fantastic! I originally thought you meant visual art but was pleased to see a
surprisingly fluid poem (though it didnt make much sense).

I experimented with twitter as a random art generator a while ago, but its
been down since they changed their API requirements and I haven't had the
motivation to fix it yet. An old snapshot can be seen here:
<http://binarymax.com/brownian_2.gif>

There really is a lot of great stuff you can do with the entropy that comes
from twitter.

------
websymphony
One of the devs website is being flagged as distributing malware by Chrome on
About page. You should remove that reference from the site until it gets
resolved.

Cool idea btw.

~~~
cggaurav
Thanks, fixing that!

------
speednoise
Along the same lines: Pentametron: <http://pentametron.com/> It actually goes
a little further by writing sonnets.

~~~
mnicole
These two sites just made my day.

------
irfan
Cool idea btw "love", "coffee" example doesn't work

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Worked for me, though I had to actually enter those words in the boxes...

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Brilliant idea, though I'm getting a lot of "Sorry, we couldn't mash peoms for
you, Perhaps you can try another time or two!"

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
Oh yeah, and that Error says Peoms rather than Poems...

~~~
cggaurav
Gotcha!

